# Available RISC-V machine for working on the FreeBSD RISC-V arch



## tingo (Jul 2, 2022)

If you look on the RISC-V page on the FreeBSD wiki, you will see that many supported hardware platforms are unobtainable (discontinued / abandoned or out of stock). Here is a tip: the Clockwork DevTerm R-01 is available, even if the lead time is long (60 business days). I've recently got mine, but haven't had it long enough to try FreeBSD on it yet.


----------



## robroy (Jul 2, 2022)

tingo, how usable do you find the miniature keyboard for touch-typing?

I eyeballed this and hesitated mainly because I didn't think it'd be comfortable enough to do a lot of typing on.


----------



## tingo (Jul 2, 2022)

Way too early to tell, I need more hours on that keyboard first. And I'm more of a "hunt and hit" typist than a touch typist anyway.


----------



## Menelkir (Jul 2, 2022)

There's also a nootebok ready for preorder.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 2, 2022)

RE:  Roma-preorder

Offering an unique NFT for first 100 pre-sales is defiantly a selling point....
NOT.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 2, 2022)

I like the layout of the DevTerm R01.
It reminds me of the Honeywell Thor's we use at work.





						Thor VM1A Vehicle-Mounted Computer | Honeywell
					

The Thor™ VM1A  is a rugged vehicle-mounted computer for warehouse, port intermodal, and manufacturing environments. Discover our product.




					sps.honeywell.com


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 2, 2022)

robroy said:


> I didn't think it'd be comfortable enough to do a lot of typing on.


Compared to the Pi approach I like this better. Screen embedded makes this more versatile.
For $240USD I expect more storage options. You can get a whole lot of Arm for that money.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 2, 2022)

Here are the currently supported platforms for RISC-V bootloader OpenSBI:








						opensbi/platform.md at master · riscv-software-src/opensbi
					

RISC-V Open Source Supervisor Binary Interface. Contribute to riscv-software-src/opensbi development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## tingo (Jul 14, 2022)

small update: keyboard - it is actually fairly usable to type on for me, the only problem I have is that I tend to hit the buttons below the spacebar instead of the spacebar when typing.


----------



## freezr (Oct 28, 2022)

$240...


----------

